# oil coming out exhaust?



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2015)

So I just got everything all ready and decided to do a dry run to see if everything works properly. 

Everything looked great and drew great vacuum but I did notice a fine mist coming out the exhaust hole. 

This normal? Do I need some sort of a muffler/filter on there like on some air tools? 

Any help is appreciated!! Really looking forward to giving this a real try!!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 22, 2015)

Yep, it's normal. It pretty much only does it when you start to pull a vacuum and you're pulling lots of air out. Once it gets down close and is barely moving any air, it'll quit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks man!!!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2015)

Looks like I should probably run this thing out in my lean 2 then. Lol. I got a small shop and don't wanna get fogged out. Lol


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, vacuum pump oil is just mineral oil, so it isn't going to hurt you any... but the fog effect is annoying. I use ATF in my pump, so it's potentially a little more 'dangerous', but it's a heck of a lot cheaper lol

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2015)

Interesting. I will need more oil because all I got is what came with it. 

I've got lots of mineral oil from back when I used to keep lots of spawn for fishing. 

I might have to look into that some instead of buying the oil.


----------



## ClintW (Dec 22, 2015)

At school we have oil/air filters on the exhaust. It stops nearly all the mist when the vacuum is first opened.


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2015)

ClintW said:


> At school we have oil/air filters on the exhaust. It stops nearly all the mist when the vacuum is first opened.



I Definetly want one of them. Need to find one local or else order one.


----------



## TimR (Dec 22, 2015)

I made a mod filter for mine, will see if I can find the link to instructions. Works well for me.
Commercial filters are pricey.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm all about making my own stuff and would really appreciate that!


----------



## TimR (Dec 22, 2015)

Here's the plans I used, it works great. I had extra pleated filter material left over, but packed it away. It's probably most expensive part since you need so little of it, but it may help having extra in case of goof ups.
http://www.aggieturner.com/exhaust filter for harbor freight oil vacuum pump.pdf

Here's my filter. One thing I'd suggest is to test the fit of the bottom fitting. I turned the threads down on mine till I just had a slight taper to help hold it well in the exhaust port hole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rhossack (Dec 27, 2015)

Easy enough to make one. I used the body for a Lawn Sprinkler and packed the bottom with some foam for an air conditioner on bottom then filled the tube up with a bunch of 0000 steel wool. While it still pukes a little mist into the air, most of the oil is trapped in the body and filters back into the housing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2015)

Interesting. Mines spews it out continually. Makes my smoke alarm go off. I think I'm going to try making a filter. A small one.
Thanks for the great question and answers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

